# What kind of fish do you normally target in Utah?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I've been wondering lately which species of fish are most often targeted amongst my fellow forum members. It definitely seems like more people on here fish for trout than any other species, but I could be wrong. I think most of you that know anything about me know that I'm mostly a bass guy. 
Anyway, I think I covered everything with the poll choices. My appologies if I left anything out of the "other" category. If you'd like me to add a separate option for all you carp and chub fishermen, just let me know. :lol: :wink: 
Thanks guys, hope to see a lot of votes.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I voted for trout, however I do want to start fishing for more of a variety of fish.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, it looks like my prediction was right. I'm the only one who has voted for bass so far.  

Holman927--Bass fishing can be a blast, especially if you get into the big ones. They really do put up a heck of a fight. Feel free to send me a PM if you ever find yourself heading to bass waters.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I fish for trout the majority of the time but I have been to New Castle quite a bit lately to catch wipers and small mouth........ I will probably head your direction later in the year when I get sick of Ice fishing and feel like hitting some soft water...... I still need to take my boat to Sand Hollow and fish for LMB


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to vote for trout because the North Slope of the Uintas is close to where I live. 

I like to go after all species, using all manner of fishing tackle, but I just spend alot of time in the Uintas.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am a slimer chaser myself, but I always enjoy trying for a new species every once and a while.


----------



## peacefish (Jan 22, 2008)

I fish for Brook trout, which is not really a trout at all, it's a char. For all you tiger trout lovers, you're fishing for a fish that has a multiplication symbol in its scientific name. I'm not even sure its a fish let alone a trout...

The brown trout is the only TRUE trout in Utah.

Rainbows and cutts are salmonoids...

There's diversity in the types of fish we call TROUT...and diversity in the type of fishermen who go after them...


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I used to go after nothing but trout, but I've had a lot of fun with the bass over the last two seasons. I still chase trout, just not as often. I figure in about a month or less, when the water temps cool, I'll switch over to targeting trout.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

peacefish said:


> I fish for Brook trout, which is not really a trout at all, it's a char. For all you tiger trout lovers, you're fishing for a fish that has a multiplication symbol in its scientific name. I'm not even sure its a fish let alone a trout...
> 
> The brown trout is the only TRUE trout in Utah.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know that using "trout" to describe all of the fish that we group together as trout isn't exactly accurate. I thought about listing different kinds of trout in the poll, but it doesn't seem like most people exclusively fish for a specific species of trout (with Lake Trout probably being an exception). 
I also could have listed different bass species (Smallmouth, Largemouth, Wipers, Stripers). It seems like Smallmouth and Largemouth fishing is often grouped together, but maybe I should have made a separate category for Wipers or Stripers because they don't really seem to be thought of as a typical bass. Maybe those species are best suited for the "other" category. 
Anyway, I just wanted to get a general idea of what we are all fishing for. Since there are more trout waters in Utah, I guess it's no surprise that they are ahead of bass in the poll. The huge discrepancy does surprise me a little bit though. Come on all you other bass guys! Where are you? :lol: 
Anyway, thanks to everyone who has voted. I know this is kind of a random poll, but sometimes my curiosity gets the better of me.


----------



## Nabspat (Sep 23, 2008)

In my experience here in Utah, I've become a pragmatist. I all to often catch such species as chub, splake trout, and tiger trout in places where I'd much rather find other fish. 
Therefore, I'm just happy with what I can catch. 
Man, ya gotta love those chub. God preserve 'em!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nabspat said:


> In my experience here in Utah, I've become a pragmatist. I all to often catch such species as chub, splake trout, and tiger trout in places where I'd much rather find other fish.
> Therefore, I'm just happy with what I can catch.
> Man, ya gotta love those chub. God preserve 'em!


Haha I love how you mention Chub with Splake and Tigers like they should all be in the same category. I assume you're kidding, but that is still pretty funny. 
By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Mark another for trout (really? :lol: ).

I'll fish for other species though. Ever since I went to Willard, I'm a fan of walleye and wipers.

Quite often I take a detour on the way home from work or on my lunch break and mess with some white bass. 

The smallies are fun if I can get any bigger than my hand.

I just genuinely enjoy every aspect of trout fishing more than fishing for other species.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Ever since I went to Willard, I'm a fan of walleye and wipers.
> 
> *K2 says*...Ah yes where all other fish are just "bait".
> 
> ...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Mark another for trout (really? :lol: ).
> 
> I'll fish for other species though. Ever since I went to Willard, I'm a fan of walleye and wipers.
> 
> ...


What? LOAH voted for trout? Wow, I'm speechless and shocked. :wink: Just kidding of course.
You've still got to make it down south sometime and I'll take you out to Quail and/or Sand Hollow. To me there's nothing more exciting than knowing I have a nice bass hooked that puts up an awesome fight, and just the overall suspense of wondering exactly *how* big it is before you land it. I'm sure the same thing can be said about catching trout, but I haven't caught a trout big enough to really know. 

With the cooler temperatures approaching, I will probably go after some trout pretty soon. It's good to change things up every once in a while.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> about what I learned is this....what is a real trout anyways....brown...brook...I'm still confused


A brown trout is the only true trout in Utah. Someone else brought this up just recently in another thread too.

I'll just reiterate what he said:

Cutts and Bows are salmonids, while brooks and lakers are char.

Tigers are mutant freak fish (but awesome, nonetheless :wink: ) of a brown (trout) and a brook (char), crossed.

Splake are brookies and lakers, crossed.

I'll take all of them!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> A brown trout is the only true trout in Utah. Someone else brought this up just recently in another thread too.
> 
> I'll just reiterate what he said:
> 
> Cutts and Bows are salmonids, while brooks and lakers are char.


If you want to get technical, I don't think this is technically correct (depending on what you consider a trout). Cutthroat, rainbows, and salmon belong to the genus: Oncorhynchus. Brook and lake trout (as well as bull trout and dolly varden) belong to the genus: Salvelinus. And, Brown trout and Atlantic Salmon belong to the genus: Salmo. So, I guess the question is what are trout?

According to Wikepedia, "All fish called trout are members of the subfamily Salmoninae. The name is commonly used for species in three of the seven genera in the sub-family: Salmo,Atlantic species; Salvelinus,which includes fish also sometimes called char or charr. Pacific species; Oncorhynchus,"


----------



## Nabspat (Sep 23, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> Nabspat said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, welcome to the forum.


Thanks, mjschijf!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, this poll is turning into an @$$ kicking.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Wow, this poll is turning into an @$$ kicking.


Catch some more trout in the mountains and you'll see why. :wink: :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this poll is turning into an @$$ kicking.
> ...


I have caught trout in the mountains! Just none that are very big.

I really do like fishing for trout. I'm just not very good at catching them. Yet...anyway. :| Also, I totally understand that part of the appeal of trout fishing is being around awesome scenery. I guess that aspect of it isn't AS important to me as catching fish that I really enjoy catching. One of my favorite places (Quail Creek) doesn't exactly have amazing scenery (or maybe I don't think so just because I've been there so many times). Don't get me wrong, I love being on a pretty mountain that has breathtaking scenery with clean air that smells like pine. But for some reason I'd rather be at Quail and catch a couple of 17 inch girthy bass than be on a pretty mountain and catch a ton of small trout. That's how I feel now anyway.

Who knows, maybe my opinion will change if and when I start catching some nicer sized trout. I live in Cedar City right now and I'm pretty close to some trout fisheries and I definitely plan on hitting 'em up soon.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Go to panguitch and catch a couple of 22" cuts and you will be a changed fisherman......


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Well it looks like the poll results are just about final. No love for catfish or panfish huh? Interesting. 

It looks like I'm far and away in the minority on here by mostly fishing for bass. Oh well, I guess I can put up with all you trout guys. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Either that or none of your bass guys knew about the poll.

I know there are a LOT of bass guys out there in forum land. You're being misrepresented.

Plus, there are quite a few guys that seem to swing toward panfish and the same goes for catfish.


----------

